# Some not so good news re pet ownership and sales



## cagey (Apr 8, 2018)

https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...et-shops-under-proposals-20180406-p4z82d.html


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh happy days ahead...


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 8, 2018)

The thing that really gets me about things like this is I have reported many pet shops for no regard for their animals, and you can go back in a few weeks/months time and nothing will have changed or it'll be even worse....(and I don't just mean being pedantic, I mean actually awful conditions)
Yet they think they need to police people in their homes?


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 8, 2018)

Would this extend to the entire country or just in NSW?


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 8, 2018)

As each state is its own little empire with these things, I imagine it's only NSW.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 8, 2018)

Are they serious? Where does the government keep churning out these ideas from? Maybe Western Australia isn't so bad after all.

I found this petition that may be of interest. I don't know if these things actually work or not, however.


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 8, 2018)

The Sydney pet shop owners and one in particular have been lobbying for this. They buy C grade hatchlings off desperate sellers for peanuts, without any regard for pedigree or quarantine plan (they go on sale immediately) and sell them to novices for more than reputable breeders sell A grade animals plus load them up with a lot of useless overpriced stuff as well. They want to force "backyard breeders" out of the hobby or buy their hatchlings for less than peanuts. The situation with birds is worse but I have to admit there are bad breeders keeping macaws etc in very small aviaries and selling poorly hand raised chicks to novice buyers who don't know the problems.
I sold an albino darwin today to someone who had seen one of mine compared to a friends major pet shop purchase that looked very ordinary by comparison and it cost them more than my prices, I get this all the time.
I saw this coming and it's a major reason why I am moving to Qld but no doubt they will consider following NSW if they see money in it although the pet shop lobby is not the same in Qld.


----------



## Buggster (Apr 8, 2018)

What I find crazy about this is that their ‘minimum’ proposed standard is actually LOWER than the basic standard of care we are required to give reptiles under our NSW reptile license. Ridiculous.

Main aim is for pet shops to be the only suppliers of animals with no regard for the actual welfare of the animal


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 8, 2018)

This will start in NSW but other states will jump on the bandwagon soon after,it is being pushed by PETA and funded by the BIG pet shops! The owner of Sydneys biggest petstore is paying the lawyers but the hypocrisy is that this is supposed to phase out puppy farms BUT he has just spent $800K on a huge puppy farm at Bathurst.
This is all about wiping out the small competition to make the big man bigger.Look at what Coles,Woolies and Aldi have done to the corner store... do any of you really think your breeding wont be affected ?
You , me and every body else who breeds a few critters now and then will be screwed into the ground.
Join the facebook program and/or harrass your local pollie or else we will no longer be able to keep our favourite animals


----------



## Buggster (Apr 8, 2018)

What happened to the push to phase the sale of animals in pet shops out?

Pretty sure it’s a thing already in Vic? Not sure, but I’d love to see it happen here. That would be awesome


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 8, 2018)

Buggster said:


> What happened to the push to phase the sale of animals in pet shops out?
> 
> Pretty sure it’s a thing already in Vic? Not sure, but I’d love to see it happen here. That would be awesome


Shops are still selling animals in Victoria.

Also, can we not turn this into an ‘I’m a bigot and proud’ thread? I’m a little bit over those.


----------



## cagey (Apr 8, 2018)

Can everyone one please get back and discuss the article... Or moderators can you close this thread?


----------



## Mick666 (Apr 17, 2018)

In QLD a recreational licence is $75 for five years, I was talking to a pet shop owner who pays $1000 a year. I could be wrong, but I think the only snakes they can sell are antaresia.


----------



## Delphy (Apr 18, 2018)

It's been announced that the Minister has dumped the proposed legislation and will be starting the whole process over again as it was a totally stupid to start with.
No need to worry for now at least. By the time the beaurocrats start again and get it all going it will be another 100 years...LOL


----------



## cagey (Apr 18, 2018)

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/nsw...-draft-plan-after-outcry-20180418-p4za8j.html


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 18, 2018)

Some good news!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> In QLD a recreational licence is $75 for five years, I was talking to a pet shop owner who pays $1000 a year. I could be wrong, but I think the only snakes they can sell are antaresia.


in NSW reptile shops can only sell 11 species including Antaresia ,Morelia, Pogona and certain turtles


----------

